# Gaming rig under 60000



## athosms17 (Apr 6, 2013)

Hey guys. This is my first post in digit forum. I currently own a acer aspire desktop with ddr2 2gb ram pentium dual core, 500gb wd cavair g31 mobo and no graphics card. Now im planning to build a new gaming rigand my budget is around 60000. So the standard q and a.
1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? 
Ans. I want it for hardcore gaming. I wish to play games like dead space 3, star wars 1313, gta 5, sgw 3, crysis 3 and other fps and rpg games at 1920x1080 at high settings.

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:60000. If a more better configuration can be available, I can extend it by 5k.

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans. Yes.

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans:windows 8. Havent bought it yet.

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:2TB.

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:Yes. Full HD. Big 27" if in budget.

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: UPS, KEYBOARD AND MOUSE AND SPEAKERS.

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: two or three weeks.

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: No will get my friend to assemble it,

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: Nasik. Anything is ok. Will try to get it for the best price I can.

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: I would rather not go in for AMD. I want more ram. Say, 16 gb. The motherboard should support SLI cause I will add another card later.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 6, 2013)

Well, an AMD rig would be the best VFM. Why don't you want an AMD rig (fanboy) ?:

FX 8350 (11500)
Asus M5A97 EVO R2.0 (7100)
Sapphire 7950 3 GB Vapour-X (22000)
Corsair TX650 v2 (5700)
G.Skill RipjawsX 8 GB (~4000)
WD Blue 2 TB (5800)
NZXT Gamma (2500)
Dell s2240L (8500)

total: ~67000 (worth every penny)

> Please mention the reason for avoiding an AMD rig.

> 16 Gb for gaming is a waste.

> Both 660ti and 7950 cost the same, but the  7950 has a slightly better performance and overclockability.

*sorry for not noticing the thread's location. Please move the thread (PM a moderator) to :**www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/


----------



## athosms17 (Apr 7, 2013)

The reason for avoiding AMD is that i5 performs better than the bulldozer in my friends's pcs.
Graphics, I want nvidia cause it has physx. I also want gaming accessories like steerings and joystiks for anothrr 5k.
Please suggest eithout AMD.  I think my budget is good enough.


----------



## Flash (Apr 7, 2013)

athosms17 said:


> The reason for avoiding AMD is that i5 performs better than the bulldozer in my friends's pcs.
> Graphics, *I want nvidia cause it has physx.* I also want gaming accessories like steerings and joystiks for anothrr 5k.
> Please suggest eithout AMD.  I think my budget is good enough.


If you want Physx badly, why don't you buy a low-budget nvidia, along with the AMD.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/171036-gpu-physx.html


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 7, 2013)

athosms17 said:


> The reason for avoiding AMD is that i5 performs better than the bulldozer in my friends's pcs.
> Graphics, I want nvidia cause it has physx. I also want gaming accessories like steerings and joystiks for anothrr 5k.
> Please suggest eithout AMD.  I think my budget is good enough.


Which games is you'r friend playing?.Anyways:

i5 3550 (12500)
Gigabyte B75M DH3 (4000)
Corsair Value Select 4 Gb (1900)
Asus GTX 660Ti 2 GB (21000)
Corsair GS500  (4000)
WD Blue 2 TB (5800)
NZXT Gamma (2500)
Dell s2240L (8500)

total: 60200


----------



## athosms17 (Apr 8, 2013)

I was thinking of going for a k-series processor. Will it make any difference? I want to overclock. So 3570k would be better I think. Olease advice. Im now considering amd too. Does the 8 cores in bulldozer make a very big difference while overclocking? And are the amd cards good fps givers in latest games?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 8, 2013)

athosms17 said:


> I was thinking of going for a k-series processor. Will it make any difference? I want to overclock. So 3570k would be better I think. Olease advice. Im now considering amd too. Does the 8 cores in bulldozer make a very big difference while overclocking? And are the amd cards good fps givers in latest games?


AMD cards are bery good overclockers (not that Intel's aren't). The gaming performance difference between FX 8350 and i5 xxxx may look big on paper, but it doesn't interferes too much while gaming.

AMD rig:

FX 8350 (11500)
Asus M5A97 Evo R2.0 (7200)
G.Skill Sniper 1600 MHz 4 GB (2100)
WD Blue 2 TB (5800)
Sapphire HD7950 Vapour-X 3 GB (22000)
Corsair TX650V2 (5700)
NZXT Gamma (2500)
Dell S2240L (8500)

total: 65300


----------



## Sarath (Apr 8, 2013)

*Thread moved*


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 8, 2013)

Sarath said:


> *Thread moved*


?????


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 8, 2013)

Sarath said:


> *Thread moved*



Why the thread is moved?


----------



## Myth (Apr 8, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> ?????





Sainatarajan said:


> Why the thread is moved?



This thread was elsewhere. Moved to where it is now.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 8, 2013)

^ oh, got it. It was first in some other section. What have you decided op: intel or amd


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 12, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> AMD cards are very good overclockers (not that Intel's aren't). The gaming performance difference between FX 8350 and i5 xxxx may look big on paper, but it doesn't interferes too much while gaming.
> 
> AMD rig:
> 
> ...



+1 to harshil's AMD Rig


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 12, 2013)

@OP; what have you decided?


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 12, 2013)

Myth said:


> This thread was elsewhere. Moved to where it is now.


Hmmm...


----------



## sbnaul (Apr 12, 2013)

i5 3570k @14k
MSI Z77a G45 @9.8k
Sapphire HD7950 Vapour-X 3 GB @22k
Gskill Ripjawsx 1600 MHz 4 GB x2 @4k
Corsair TX650v2 @5.5k
WD Blue 2 TB @5.8k
Dell ST2240L 22" LED IPS @8.5k
CM Hyper 212 evo @2.2k
Nzxt Gamma @2.5k


Total ~ 74k... 
(Note that this overshoots your budget to a great extent... Besides the amd rigs suggested are very vfm and better overclockers as the seniors said)


----------



## athosms17 (Apr 20, 2013)

OK. guyz. Decided to go in for this.
i5 3550 (12500)
Gigabyte B75M DH3 (4000)
Corsair Value Select 4 Gb (1900)
Asus GTX 660Ti 2 GB (21000)
Corsair GS500 (4000)
WD Blue 2 TB (5800)
NZXT Gamma (2500)
Dell s2240L (8500)

total: 60200


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 20, 2013)

athosms17 said:


> OK. guyz. Decided to go in for this.
> i5 3550 (12500)
> Gigabyte B75M DH3 (4000)
> Corsair Value Select 4 Gb (1900)
> ...


Nice. Make sure you get a good thermal paste and cabinet fans.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 20, 2013)

Go with the HD 7950 at 500 bucks more.


----------



## Myth (Apr 20, 2013)

i5 3450/70 is 1k cheaper. 
OP can also opt for Seasonic 520w @ 3.9k


----------



## snap (Apr 20, 2013)

+1 to harshil's suggestion because of better graphic card and psu.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 20, 2013)

Myth said:


> i5 3450/70 is 1k cheaper.
> OP can also opt for Seasonic 520w @ 3.9k


Agree. i5 3570 (non k) is available for ~13k at some places.


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 20, 2013)

Myth said:


> OP can also opt for Seasonic 520w @ 3.9k



+1....


----------



## athosms17 (Apr 25, 2013)

I was thinking of going in for two gpus in sli. Would it be better?

I was thinking of going in for two gpus in sli. Would it be better?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 25, 2013)

^ sli in a budget of 60k? The lowest sli system would be of gtx660 which will cost 30k. Stick to 7950.

^ sli in a budget of 60k? The lowest sli system would be of gtx660 which will cost 30k. Stick to 7950.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 25, 2013)

Yep... Get the HD 7950 ... CROSSFIRE or SLI in this budget is not possible and a single powerful card is good in this case.


----------



## logout20 (Apr 25, 2013)

add another gpu later...


----------



## Cilus (Apr 25, 2013)

^^ SLI is not possible with any B75 chipset based motherboard. You have to get a Z77 chipset based Motherboard if you want to go for SLI which is not possible at your budget.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 25, 2013)

athosms17 said:


> OK. guyz. Decided to go in for this.
> i5 3550 (12500)
> Gigabyte B75M DH3 (4000)
> Corsair Value Select 4 Gb (1900)
> ...



you will able find gtx 660ti for 19k-20k at local store.with saved money get another stick of 4gb ram to make 8gb

and get seasonic s12 520w @rs 3900 over gs500 as much much better than gs 500


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 25, 2013)

Ram upgrade from 4 GB to 8 GB wouldn't make are much difference as an upgraded graphic card. And yeah, seasonic s12II430 will be better

Ram upgrade from 4 GB to 8 GB wouldn't make are much difference as an upgraded graphic card. And yeah, seasonic s12II430 will be better


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 25, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Ram upgrade from 4 GB to 8 GB wouldn't make are much difference as an upgraded graphic card. And yeah, seasonic s12II430 will be better
> 
> Ram upgrade from 4 GB to 8 GB wouldn't make are much difference as an upgraded graphic card. And yeah, seasonic s12II430 will be better


Its better to go with S12 520W ...


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 25, 2013)

Sainatarajan said:


> Its better to go with S12 520W ...


Both are good. OP can get any one which falls within his budget.


----------



## athosms17 (Apr 26, 2013)

Ok guys. Going to use parts from old computer. 660 Sli for 30k. So please suggest processor+mobo+PSU for 30k.(Ram also).


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 26, 2013)

Fx 8350           asus m5a97 EVO R2.0               seasonic sII12 630W         g.skill ripjawsX 4 GB

Fx 8350           asus m5a97 EVO R2.0               seasonic sII12 630W         g.skill ripjawsX 4 GB


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 26, 2013)

athosms17 said:


> Ok guys. Going to use parts from old computer. 660 Sli for 30k. So please suggest processor+mobo+PSU for 30k.(Ram also).



Intel i5 3570k - rs 14000

Asrock z77 extreme 4 mobo - rs 9700

G.skill ripjawsX 4 GB - rs 2000

Seasonic s12 620w - rs 4700

Total - rs 30,400




harshilsharma63 said:


> Fx 8350           asus m5a97 EVO R2.0               seasonic sII12 630W         g.skill ripjawsX 4 GB
> 
> Fx 8350           asus m5a97 EVO R2.0               seasonic sII12 630W         g.skill ripjawsX 4 GB



dude that mobo doesnot support sli,only xfire


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 26, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Intel i5 3570k - rs 14000
> 
> Asrock z77 extreme 4 mobo - rs 9700
> 
> ...



> AsRock's A.S.S. in India isn't good.

> Apologies for mentioning incorrect motherboard, didn't rectified the specs.


----------



## athosms17 (Apr 26, 2013)

Can I game on 900p montor that i have or i should sell it and go in for full HD?


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 26, 2013)

Then get ASUS M5A99X evo R2 @ 9.2k

What monitor you have. Post the model no.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 26, 2013)

ok then get 

Gigabyte z77MX -d3h @rs 9700



guys suggest him a amd mobo which has 2nd pci exp slot in 2.0 *x8 *mode not 2.0 *x4* as  graphics card in the second slot will run at X4, bringing down the performance of gpu.


----------



## Chaitanya (Apr 26, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> ok then get
> 
> Gigabyte z77MX -d3h @rs 9700
> 
> ...



guys if OP has enough dough he may throw it for HD 7970 or GTX 680 or GTX 690 but preferably must avoid dual GPU setup.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 26, 2013)

If OP is going with a single monitor setup, then a single card is better suited....


----------



## athosms17 (Apr 26, 2013)

Guyz. For 30k i can get a gtx 670. Gtx660 sli outperforms it by a very big margin and even competes with Gtx680 which is way over budget. So a sli is vfm.

@Sainatarajan I have a acer v203H. 1600x900. 60Hz. Very useless response time.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 26, 2013)

athosms17 said:


> *Guyz. For 30k i can get a gtx 670. Gtx660 sli outperforms it by a very big margin and even competes with Gtx680 which is way over budget. So a sli is vfm.*
> 
> @Sainatarajan I have a acer v203H. 1600x900. 60Hz. Very useless response time.


Bet an SLI certified motherboard with second pcie running at x8 instead of x4 is expensive.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 26, 2013)

Your GFX card speed will be lowered if you buy a cheap Z77 mobo i.e. It will have an X4 .


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 26, 2013)

x8 x8 are not that expensive.. x16 x16 are expensive though


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 26, 2013)

its it better to get intel rig,its comes under its budget+ that z77 mobo is 2.0 x8 and can handle easily two gtx 660ti


----------



## athosms17 (Apr 27, 2013)

Ok. Guyz Decided on this mobo.
GA-Z77X-UD3H-12k (flipkart)
Please advice about Monitor. I currently have Acer V203H. 60 HZ 1600x900


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 27, 2013)

get dell s2240l ips led 21.5inch (1920*1080) @rs 8500


----------



## athosms17 (Apr 28, 2013)

OK. Guyz, Decided for a 660 ti sli. Its selling for aroung 15.5k on flipkart. will order two of them. Rest,
Intel i5 3570k - rs 14000

Asrock z77 extreme 4 mobo - rs 9700

G.skill ripjawsX 4 GB - rs 2000

Seasonic s12 620w - rs 4700

Total - rs 30,400

Thanks for all the help.


----------

